# What Physical Traits Do You Find Attractive?



## Karma (Jan 31, 2018)

Short hair and thick eyebrows are the big ones for me 

​


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Green or blue eyes. We do not have much of those here. Blond or black curly hair. I find those things beautiful in girls. Especially green eyes.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

Long hair, red headed, brown eyes and not tall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Long hair, red headed, brown eyes and not tall.


Why not tall tho, found that weird.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

El Hit said:


> Why not tall tho, found that weird.


I dont like talls girls.
Maybe because I am tall or they look prettier being small.
Idk exactly.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 1, 2018)

Tall, long legs, lovely smile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> I dont like talls girls.
> Maybe because I am tall or they look prettier being small.
> Idk exactly.


I am also tall but I love both tho. I would date anyone I consider cute , but I find tall ones very very attractive, if you add them the green eyes it is like 10/10 for me.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

El Hit said:


> I am also tall but I love both tho. I would date anyone I consider cute , but I find tall ones very very attractive, if you add them the green eyes it is like 10/10 for me.



If she is tall then she must be a extremely hot girl to go out with her otherwise I wouldn't.

I am not big fan of green eyes tbh.


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> If she is tall then she must be a extremely hot girl to go out with her otherwise I wouldn't.


We have diferent taste friend, If a girl is tall it is almost guaranted I will find her attractive unless she looks like a monster lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 1, 2018)

El Hit said:


> I am also tall but I love both tho. I would date anyone I consider cute , but I find tall ones very very attractive, if you add them the green eyes it is like 10/10 for me.


We have similar taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

I like girls who smile a lot and dont wear ton of make up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Katou (Feb 1, 2018)

His D--- 

I mean his smile

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

I adore ponytails

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blanco (Feb 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> His D---
> 
> I mean his smile


Ningen


----------



## Katou (Feb 1, 2018)

Mei said:


> Ningen


I can see ur Pantsu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blanco (Feb 1, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I can see ur Pantsu


Pervert.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm a bit of an odd person, but I do like women with a small mole dot on their face. I also like women with freckles, preferably red-haired ones.

Short hair is another thing I like, although it doesn't matter much to me because long hair is still pretty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> I'm a bit of an odd person, but I do like women with a small mole dot on their face. I also like women with freckles, preferably red-haired ones.
> 
> Short hair is another thing I like, although it doesn't matter much to me because long hair is still pretty.


Freckles are cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Itachі (Feb 1, 2018)

i like full lips and thick eyebrows. makeup is fine but i don't find heavy makeup attractive. some women look really good with glasses. Also t&a

though a woman doesn't really have to have those traits for me to find her attractive, i have liked women with a large range of features.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Itachі said:


> i like full lips and thick eyebrows. makeup is fine but i don't find heavy makeup attractive. some women look really good with glasses. Also t&a
> 
> though a woman doesn't really have to have those traits for me to find her attractive, i have liked women with a large range of features.


Its hard to put everything you like in a box.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> Its hard to put everything you like in a box.



exactly. tbh i'm not one of those guys who has a strong preference or 'type'. for example, some guys say they really love brown hair or blue eyes or whatever.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 1, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Itachі said:


> exactly. tbh i'm not one of those guys who has a strong preference or 'type'. for example, some guys say they really love brown hair or blue eyes or whatever.


Yeah Im the same, attitude plays big part as well not just looks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> Yeah Im the same, attitude plays big part as well not just looks.


As I have said before, in my entire life I have only truly loved one girl, I would have died for her if she asked and she was far from being a tall green eyed girl. But seeing those traits I mentioned is always good.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

El Hit said:


> As I have said before, in my entire life I have only truly loved one girl, I would have died for her if she asked and she was far from being a tall green eyed girl. But seeing those traits I mentioned is always good.


I get you my friend


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Why on earth do guys like girls with thick eyebrows. Every time i see a girl with thick eyebrows i wanna hold her down and wax them. Now a days most females eyebrows are colored in with brow pencil anyway. Luckily i have perfect eyebrows so i dont need to do that besides waxing it a few times a month to keep a nice shape.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 1, 2018)

I adore men with long hair, as long as it's well cared for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Dark Wanderer said:


> I adore men with long hair, as long as it's well cared for.



I prefer short hair on men. Pisses me off when i see a man with hair longer and prettier then mine. Next time i see one im gonna hold his ass down and cut it then sell it. All 5'2 inches of me.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Why on earth do guys like girls with thick eyebrows. Every time i see a girl with thick eyebrows i wanna hold her down and wax them. Now a days most females eyebrows are colored in with brow pencil anyway. Luckily i have perfect eyebrows so i dont need to do that besides waxing it a few times a month to keep a nice shape.


I think only one guy said that


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> I think only one guy said that



No two did.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I prefer short hair on men. Pisses me off when i see a man with hair longer and prettier then mine. Next time i see one im gonna hold his ass down and cut it then sell it. All 5'2 inches of me.


It doesn't piss me off but I find myself envious. My hair is pretty long already but I can't get it past a certain length because it gets too difficult to manage

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Why on earth do guys like girls with thick eyebrows. Every time i see a girl with thick eyebrows i wanna hold her down and wax them. Now a days most females eyebrows are colored in with brow pencil anyway. Luckily i have perfect eyebrows so i dont need to do that besides waxing it a few times a month to keep a nice shape.


Don't kink shame, I have my reasons


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I prefer short hair on men. Pisses me off when i see a man with hair longer and prettier then mine. Next time i see one im gonna hold his ass down and cut it then sell it. All 5'2 inches of me.


I used to have very long hair, I am growing it again. It was beautiful

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> No two did.


Missed Itachi's post, you are right.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Dark Wanderer said:


> It doesn't piss me off but I find myself envious. My hair is pretty long already but I can't get it past a certain length because it gets too difficult to manage



Yeah my hair used to grow to my ass but now i keep it a little below my shoulder blades.



Luck said:


> Don't kink shame, I have my reasons



I guess.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

El Hit said:


> I used to have very long hair, I am growing it again. It was beautiful



Ok woman.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Itachі (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Why on earth do guys like girls with thick eyebrows. Every time i see a girl with thick eyebrows i wanna hold her down and wax them. Now a days most females eyebrows are colored in with brow pencil anyway. Luckily i have perfect eyebrows so i dont need to do that besides waxing it a few times a month to keep a nice shape.



sharp features like that look good imo.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Itachі said:


> sharp features like that look good imo.



Whatever you like. I just dont think females look good with fuzzy caterpillars on their faces. Another thing which annoys me is when females use those majorly thick fake eyelashes that look like its weighing their eyes down. When i see them it makes me eyes water. I have several i work with like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok woman.


Do not hate me for being beautiful

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Karma (Feb 1, 2018)

@Aphrodite Whats ur opinion on men with long eyelashes?


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Whatever you like. I just dont think females look good with fuzzy caterpillars on their faces. Another thing which annoys me is when females use those majorly thick fake eyelashes that look like its weighing their eyes down. When i see them it makes me eyes water. I have several i work with like that.


Some girls here use a makeup that looks like if they used the white powder in donuts. That irks me.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Whatever you like. I just dont think females look good with fuzzy caterpillars on their faces. Another thing which annoys me is when females use those majorly thick fake eyelashes that look like its weighing their eyes down. When i see them it makes me eyes water. I have several i work with like that.



not like caterpillars or slugs but ones that are thick. nothing extreme

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Luck said:


> @Aphrodite Whats ur opinion on men with long eyelashes?



I like long eyelashes thats not the issue. What i think looks bad is when a female looks like she is wearing 50 eyelashes on one eye. Long natural looking eyelashes look great even they are fake.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

El Hit said:


> Some girls here use a makeup that looks like if they used the white powder in donuts. That irks me.



I am already pale so i try to stay away from a lot of powder.


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

I hate make up that has the color of a brick, believe it or not lots of girls wear it where Im from.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xel (Feb 1, 2018)

Long legs, nice hair, big blue or grey eyes. Applies to both genders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Itachі (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> I hate make up that has the color of a brick, believe it or not lots of girls wear it where Im from.



Red/orange makeup?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Itachі said:


> not like caterpillars or slugs but ones that are thick. nothing extreme



This thick looks good



This kind of thick needs a serious waxing.



To me this woman has perfect eyebrows imo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Itachі said:


> Red/orange makeup?


Orange and it looks disgusting,  yuck

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> I hate make up that has the color of a brick, believe it or not lots of girls wear it where Im from.



Just means that their foundation or powder isnt matched to their skin color.


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Just means that their foundation or powder isnt matched to their skin color.


Yeah their neck has different color than their face.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> Yeah their neck has different color than their face.



It happens a lot with pale females. I know it happens to me a lot. I try to get a color a tad darker then my face so i dont look like a living ghost walking around but not to much darker to where i look like an oompa loompa either.


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> It happens a lot with pale females. I know it happens to me a lot. I try to get a color a tad darker then my face so i dont look like a living ghost walking around but not to much darker to where i look like an oompa loompa either.


Living without make up would make your lives so much easier.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> Living without make up would make your lives so much easier.



It would yes but i just love make up.


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> It would yes but i just love make up.


Im glad thats the case


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> Im glad thats the case



It's a woman thing. Most men dont understand.


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> It's a woman thing. Most men dont understand.


Yeah we dont


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> It's a woman thing. Most men dont understand.


We understand how to take care of hair tho


----------



## Kira Yagami (Feb 1, 2018)

Long hair,a pretty smile preferably with dimples but i wouldnt mind without either 
The rest of her features can vary since im not picky with hair/eye colour or that stuff


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 1, 2018)

Steph speaking TRUTH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NW (Feb 1, 2018)

Long hair (preferably brunette), lots'o smiles, no makeup (or not much of it).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Steph speaking TRUTH


Not about long hair  el pelo largo es bueno

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2018)

Luck said:


> thick eyebrows





Itachі said:


> thick eyebrows


 Threw up in my mouth a little


Aphrodite said:


> Why on earth do guys like girls with thick eyebrows. Every time i see a girl with thick eyebrows i wanna hold her down and wax them. Now a days most females eyebrows are colored in with brow pencil anyway. Luckily i have perfect eyebrows so i dont need to do that besides waxing it a few times a month to keep a nice shape.


Speaking to my soul


Aphrodite said:


> I just dont think females look good with fuzzy caterpillars on their faces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

El Hit said:


> Not about long hair  el pelo largo es bueno


I would look so weird with long hair, but it suits you well amigo girls are just jelly about it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Threw up in my mouth a little
> 
> Speaking to my soul



That video.


----------



## Karma (Feb 1, 2018)

In terms of muscles what do u guys prefer, more or less?


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Luck said:


> In terms of muscles what do u guys prefer, more or less?


I do not really care unless they look like a guy, then it is a big no.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 1, 2018)

Basically everything that @afgpride has and is

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 5


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Why on earth do guys like girls with thick eyebrows. Every time i see a girl with thick eyebrows i wanna hold her down and wax them. Now a days most females eyebrows are colored in with brow pencil anyway. Luckily i have perfect eyebrows so i dont need to do that besides waxing it a few times a month to keep a nice shape.


Thick eye brows look better than thin ones imo which is great because finally my time has come. All those girls in middle school who always waxed theirs while I kept mine naturally bush bc lol middle eastern genes are now all filling them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 1, 2018)

Although it depends on the girl, personally white girls who have thin eyebrows usually end up filling theirs in too dark to get that Instagram look and it just looks weird. Middle eastern women wear the bushy eyebrows best


AND YES LILY COLLINS IS GORGEOUS

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Although it depends on the girl, personally white girls who have thin eyebrows usually end up filling theirs in too dark to get that Instagram look and it just looks weird. Middle eastern women wear the bushy eyebrows best
> 
> 
> AND YES LILY COLLINS IS GORGEOUS



I dont fill my in at all cause luckily i dont need to do that. I feel like with me being so pale and if i filled my in i would look like madonna did back in the when she had white hair and black thick eyebrows.

Who is Lilly collins?


----------



## Karma (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Who is Lilly collins?


Shes the girl in the OP

U also posted a pic of her earlier


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Who is Lilly collins?


Phil Collins' daughter



Her eyebrows look like a portal to some other world..I don't wanna get sucked in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont fill my in at all cause luckily i dont need to do that. I feel like with me being so pale and if i filled my in i would look like madonna did back in the when she had white hair and black thick eyebrows.
> 
> Who is Lilly collins?


Yeah kudos to you for that, if your eyebrows are dark too it works but it doesn’t look good with lighter brows.


Oh she’s the girl that OP posted with the bushy brows lol


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 1, 2018)

I just can’t believe a white girl has eyebrows that thick like how


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> I just can’t believe a white girl has eyebrows that thick like how


Her grandfather is Jewish


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 1, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Her grandfather is Jewish


That explains it


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Yeah kudos to you for that, if your eyebrows are dark too it works but it doesn’t look good with lighter brows.
> 
> 
> Oh she’s the girl that OP posted with the bushy brows lol



Oh i looked her up.. yeah she is very pretty and pulls off bushy eyebrows well.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Phil Collins' daughter
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyebrows look like a portal to some other world..I don't wanna get sucked in.



She needs to lighten them.


----------



## Polaris (Feb 1, 2018)

Deep blue eyes. It’s such a serene color. Reminds me of the sky and the ocean.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Luck said:


> Shes the girl in the OP
> 
> U also posted a pic of her earlier



I know now. I dont know who i posted i just used google images.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> She needs to lighten them.


She's natural brunette, this pic just shows dyed hair.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Imo though her eyebrows to me are perfect. I would do mine like this but i can never find a salon to them how i like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

Mider T said:


> She's natural brunette, this pic just shows dyed hair.



Yeah kinda figured she was but if you dye your hair so light i feel you should lighten the eyebrows as well. Its just a pet peeve of mine i guess.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 1, 2018)

fuck I thought this was a DDJ thread, goddamnit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 1, 2018)

As a straight male there is a lot I could list lol.

Tits and ass have got to be said first lol

But the finer details I especially like are great facial bone structure (especially lower half of face), earrings, big eyes.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Imo though her eyebrows to me are perfect. I would do mine like this but i can never find a salon to them how i like.


A girl I took on a date told me I should do my eyebrows, I guess getting rid of the monobrow wasn't enough she wanted me like this 



you've seen my caterpillars what's wrong with them?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

John Wick said:


> A girl I took on a date told me I should do my eyebrows, I guess getting rid of the monobrow wasn't enough she wanted me like this
> 
> 
> 
> you've seen my caterpillars what's wrong with them?



Are you a woman?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Are you a woman?



I mean my ex made me get a facial and I cleanse and exfoliate my skin so I'm halfway there tbf, these are all things that without her I'll probably carry on doing since my skin looks positively radiant.

but this women threw me like I've never heard of guys getting their eyebrows done, also you've like one of the many women i've asked about this and still yet to receive a straight answer, do you all collude or something like plant one seed in a guys head to fuck with him then let the rest of you know to never answer his question so he goes insane.


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Luck said:


> @Aphrodite Whats ur opinion on men with long eyelashes?


I have long eyelashes and luckily nobody was bothered by them till this day


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

mob said:


> I have long eyelashes and luckily nobody was bothered by them till this day



Gimme your eyelashes.


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Gimme your eyelashes.


Do you have short eyelashes


----------



## Karma (Feb 3, 2018)

mob said:


> I have long eyelashes and luckily nobody was bothered by them till this day


Mine are fairly long as well. I know this because just about every girl I've met has told me.

I feel they make me look kinda feminine at times

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Luck said:


> Mine are fairly long as well. I know this because just about every girl I've met has told me.
> 
> I feel they make me look kinda feminine at times


Dont feel bad about it￼￼￼ this makes us look even more exotic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2018)

mob said:


> Do you have short eyelashes



Yes i usually have to wear fake eyelashes.


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Yes i usually have to wear fake eyelashes.


I may post pic later


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

First thing I look for is long hair, if there isn't anything for me to grab and pull then I'm not interested.

Then I look at her weight, no fatties please.

Then I look at her smile, and to hope she has some dimples? But I can live without dimples since I have enough for the both of us.

Then I look at her boobs. I am a firm beilever in tits > ass so if she doesn't have titties then we're gonna have a problem. I prefer a small butt tbh.

Then I look at her height, the shorter the better, easier to throw around.

Though lately I've become fond of how hot tall girls legs are as well tbh.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

Then again once I catch feelings for a girl, all preferences I have no longer apply. 

Well except the no fatty rule, that will always last.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

mob said:


> I have long eyelashes and luckily nobody was bothered by them till this day


Same here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 3, 2018)

mob said:


> I have long eyelashes and luckily nobody was bothered by them till this day


Same here, in fact some girls told me they liked them.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Then again once I catch feelings for a girl, all preferences I have no longer apply.
> 
> Well except the no fatty rule, that will always last.


Last sentence is my rule too, funny thing is that I had a fam in high school who only prefered fatties and he was very thin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 3, 2018)

mob said:


> Last sentence is my rule too, funny thing is that I had a fam in high school who only prefered fatties and he was very thin


Skinny black guys and fat white girls always make the sexiest daughters

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Mob (Feb 3, 2018)

Ava said:


> Skinny black guys and fat white girls always make the sexiest daughters


He was white tou, he even whent on a
graduation trip to Greece whit my class cuz there was very chubby girl he liked in it

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Virus (Feb 3, 2018)

Lips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lind (Feb 4, 2018)

I like girl's who are average height around 5'6sih, not too much make up, totally turns me off. I love girls with a prominent jawline, shoulder length hair and a great smile


----------



## Kisame (Feb 5, 2018)

Dr. Negri said:


> Lips





Lind said:


> I love girls with a prominent jawline

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cereza (Feb 5, 2018)

eyes, hair, eyebrows and height  I love tall guys


----------



## Shrike (Feb 5, 2018)

Face>ass>tits

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 5, 2018)

Lind said:


> I like girl's who are average height around 5'6sih, not too much make up, totally turns me off. I love girls with a *prominent jawline,* shoulder length hair and a great smile



That is a very unusual preference, since a prominent jawline is typically considered to be an attractive trait in men, not women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 6, 2018)

Beautiful eyes, nice hair, well-shaped hands and a kind smile. Attractive regardless of gender then.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 6, 2018)

Takaya said:


> well-shaped hands



Is that you Kira Yoshikage?


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 6, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Is that you Kira Yoshikage?


Gross, lol. (I had to look that up, though, never having been in the source fandom.)


----------



## Kubish (Feb 7, 2018)

Luck said:


> Mine are fairly long as well. I know this because just about every girl I've met has told me.
> 
> I feel they make me look kinda feminine at times


On average, males have longer eyelashes than females. Females just often expand them artificially.


----------



## Lind (Feb 7, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is a very unusual preference, since a prominent jawline is typically considered to be an attractive trait in men, not women.


Well, yeah I know it is. But I consider it attractive in women as well. Might be because I consider the beauty of the face more than the body. So my attention would focus more on the facial features first.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2018)

Kubish said:


> On average, males have longer eyelashes than females. Females just often expand them artificially.



I have never understood the appeal of long eyelashes on women, and I believe that money that is spent on products to enhance them would be better spent on other expenditures.


----------



## mali (Feb 8, 2018)

ive always thought of lower back dimples as being particularly beautiful regardless of gender.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 8, 2018)

Mali said:


> ive always thought of lower back dimples as being particularly beautiful regardless of gender.



I am sorry that I need to ask this, but do you have a photograph of these "lower back dimples" of which you are fond?


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 8, 2018)

Hmm, height I love girls that are 5'5 or under. Medium to long natural hair, no make up besides lip gloss be used is nice as well.

Good weight, not to skinny but not to chubby either although I've seen nice rounded women before.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2018)

tits>face>ass 

Ignore that degenerate shrike.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 9, 2018)

must look like she will make pretty children


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 9, 2018)

I've got a strong preference for fair skinned women. Very strong. 

I don't really care about hair color. Dark hair and light skin and eyes are a rocking combo though.

Height, I don't care.

I have to like her face first, if I don't then nothing's gonna happen. 

If she's too stupid to hold a basic conversation with me then I pass.

If we don't have a single hobby in common I pass.

So she should have fair skin, we should have at least one hobby or goal in common, and she shouldn't bore me to tears during conversations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deidars (Feb 10, 2018)

Guys with long hair. Any color. It just has to be long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Feb 11, 2018)

Deidars said:


> Guys with long hair. Any color. It just has to be long.



That's really broad tho. Do you like hair metal aesthetics?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 11, 2018)

Face, breasts, legs (especially if they are taller than me)  and buttocks but a wise man from the Sopranos once said "Big tits, little feet. A hit in any man's league"


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

5'1 - 5'5 
long-ish hair 
a smile that kills an eyes to drown in 


but really, 'if it works it works...' or more so, if I like it I like it.


----------



## Deidars (Feb 11, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> That's really broad tho. Do you like hair metal aesthetics?



And I'm extremely open to most guys with long hair. Even the ugly ones, lol. But they don't look ugly to me if they got nice hair. 

By searching that up I see lots of guys with poofy and curly hairs. So I guess I have to admit, I'm not necessarily a fan of that.. I'm not that much of a fan of curly hair. I prefer mostly straight/ smooth hairs. (': But I like it in any color, and even down to shoulder length (Severus Snape, one of my main obsessions ♡ )


----------



## Xel (Feb 12, 2018)

Deidars said:


> And I'm extremely open to most guys with long hair. Even the ugly ones, lol. But they don't look ugly to me if they got nice hair.
> 
> By searching that up I see lots of guys with poofy and curly hairs. So I guess I have to admit, I'm not necessarily a fan of that.. I'm not that much of a fan of curly hair. I prefer mostly straight/ smooth hairs. (': But I like it in any color, and even down to shoulder length (Severus Snape, one of my main obsessions ♡ )



I prefer straight heir but I do like slightly wavy hair like my bae Ran has (though it's not consistent in the manga lol)



Though when it comes to hair, as a hairdresser I care more about how well it's cared for and how well it suits the person's overall image.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 17, 2018)

you already know what i'm on


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 5'1 - 5'5
> long-ish hair
> a smile that kills an eyes to drown in
> 
> ...


Smol women mean smol babies. 

I'm seeing a girl that's 6ft lmao hnnnnng that's where it's at.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

John Wick said:


> Smol women mean smol babies.
> 
> I'm seeing a girl that's 6ft lmao hnnnnng that's where it's at.


I've always wanted a daughter more than a son, at least at first (not that I'd complain either way), but yeah. 

It's not really an issue for me, even shorter guys have some benefits in life.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 19, 2018)

Not a physical trait, but shes gotta be good with kids

Im the oldest of 4 siblings and im the second oldest of several cousins (like...9 i can think of off the top of my head) as well, so i grew up around a lot of little munchkins and some of them are so young they are STILL munchkins. My family is also close so we have reunions and outings very frequently. Unexpected visits and junk as well. 

So if she aint hip with the kids i dont think wed work out, there was this girl i knew who said she straight up hated little kids and we never got along...Shocker...She was also straight up a bitch in general but whatever, relevancy.

Enough rule breaking now...Sorry OP

I like shorter girls, tho i dont mind tall chicks either, dont have a preference when it comes to height honestly. Some guys dont like taller girls cause they feel emasculated (i guess?) but im a tall dude (6' 2'') so i rationalize it by thinking if my girl is taller than me, shes taller than most people...Why feel ashamed about that much woman on your arm? Short girls are great as well tho...Both have their strengths for sure.

Blondes are my heart and soul if i had to pick a hair color, but really this depends on the girl for me. Some women can pull of crazy neon colors irl, while others make natural blonde or brunette look amazing. So this is kinda dealers choice for me lol.

Gotta be half active and not afraid of the outdoors from time to time, hiking and camping are what i grew up doing and i enjoy that to this day, tho not as often but its still a thing i enjoy. 

Id like to be able to just turn to her and say "hike day?" randomly on a lazy sunday and have her say "sure why not" so as cliche as it is, spontaneity is also cool.

I love dimples, especially above the butt  and freckles 

I have been incapable of choosing a camp in the "Boobs or Butts" debate my entire life...Baby can have either or but im greedy and like both


----------



## XLR87T3 (Mar 21, 2018)

Wide hips, thick booty, a vagina (traps are gay)


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 21, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> traps are gay


----------



## hysoka uchiha (Mar 23, 2018)

some skins even myself don't know what exactly I see differently in some skins. 

any red haired skin I like that pasty thing.

round buttocks with strong lower body, that is belly, thighs and not so much calfs though i can appreciate some arms and some backs no, I actually love backs.

sanguine temperament since recently I'm only seriously attracted to girls who show sanguinity in their faces no other girls can I find beatiful anymore I mean jojo siwa and emma stone get to me even if previously and consiously I think jennifer connely as much or more beatiful.

But there's a girl who's into me and whom I was into that is getting to me like women do but maybe that's because I've never approached a sanguine girl probably the moment I finnaly do I'll never be engaged by any other type of girl. they are so hard to come by. even the ones that give me initial hopes are cholerics in disguise. maybe cause they all smile when they like you.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2018)

Light colored eyes, high cheekbones, dark hair, strong hands, and tall
Some unique charisma 
That would be ideal


----------



## Kisame (Mar 23, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Light colored eyes, high cheekbones, dark hair, strong hands, and tall
> Some unique charisma
> That would be ideal


What about a prominent jawline?  

I'm assuming you're a girl


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2018)

Shark said:


> What about a prominent jawline?
> 
> I'm assuming you're a girl


That too, that is a plus

Yes, I am


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 23, 2018)

A cute smile


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2018)

Long hair, slim and not too tall.

That's about it.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 7, 2018)

I love all of them.

Short hair and freckles? Fuck yea.

Long hair and olive skin? Fuck yea.

Tall? Fuck yea. Short? Fuck yea

Blue eyes? Green eyes? Dark eyes? Fuck yea, fuck yea, fuck yea.

Chinese? Japanese? Polish? Argentinian? Persian? Niggerian? Fuck yea ^6


To me, the overall appearance is more important than the individual components. So as long as she's overall cute/goodlooking/ aesthetically pleasing, I'm good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 22, 2018)

guns are quite attractive on men
and abs


----------



## Chloe (Sep 23, 2018)

nice/thick eyebrows on every gender

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 23, 2018)

also cheekbones/jawlines of course

also idk how to explain it but i saw it on a guy once and found it super attractive lol: like, the neck? like when you can kinda see definition in the neck. i dont think it's related to working out, it's just the tendon i think. but i love that definition.

not to be confused with like bulging veins or anything.. i find those kinda creepy sometimes haha.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 23, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> also cheekbones/jawlines of course


Agreed, on both guys and girls. 



> also idk how to explain it but i saw it on a guy once and found it super attractive lol: like, the neck? like when you can kinda see definition in the neck. i dont think it's related to working out, it's just the tendon i think. but i love that definition.
> 
> not to be confused with like bulging veins or anything.. i find those kinda creepy sometimes haha.


It is genetic but is related to working out too, there's this YouTuber who compared himself before doing some neck exercises and after and he looks much better after.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Niggerian?


Uh...


----------



## Yamato (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice jawline, nice nose, fit, taller than me and doesn’t matter by how much. Well I guess not more than seven foot as I’m kinda short haha. Don’t wanna be looking up all the time and doing some stuff would be rather awkward and bit more difficult. 
Hair, eye color, brows, etc. I don’t really have much of a preference. And just gotta not be a slob and dress decently and not smell bad all the time haha. 
The rest lies in personality and interests.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2018)

A lot, I can't pick on a few.


----------



## Natty (Sep 24, 2018)

cute face.

I'm a huge sucker for cute faces, HUGE SUCKER.

ur cute btw


----------



## Ashi (Sep 24, 2018)

Kinda skinny

Lips and eyes matter the most (that includes eyelashes not so much eyebrows but that helps)

Hair is a tricky one, but if they can pull it off it usually makes a huge difference, though I like girls who change their hairstyles every now and then

Then there’s obvious T&A but that goes without saying


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2018)

Yamato said:


> Nice jawline, nice nose, fit, taller than me and doesn’t matter by how much. Well I guess not more than seven foot as I’m kinda short haha. Don’t wanna be looking up all the time and doing some stuff would be rather awkward and bit more difficult.
> Hair, eye color, brows, etc. I don’t really have much of a preference. And just gotta not be a slob and dress decently and not smell bad all the time haha.
> The rest lies in personality and interests.


seven foot is extremely tall btw, do you mean 6 foot?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Sep 24, 2018)

Crooked Nose
Crooked eye
Crooked ear
Crooked mouth
Crooked teeth


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2018)

Seiko said:


> rich.


You hit it.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 24, 2018)

Chloe said:


> seven foot is extremely tall btw, do you mean 6 foot?


He doesn't mind if she's taller. So her being over 6ft isn't the issue. He just doesn't want her to be over 7.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2018)

Smoke said:


> He doesn't mind if she's taller. So her being over 6ft isn't the issue. He just doesn't want her to be over 7.


okay i understand now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 24, 2018)

Chloe said:


> seven foot is extremely tall btw, do you mean 6 foot?


I know, I meant like six feet is okay still and anything over seven feet is eh.

And yeah, Smoke clarified it .


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2018)

6'11 is crazy tall bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2018)

Chloe confirmed for < 4'11


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natty (Sep 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Chloe confirmed for < 4'11



that's Trin bruh


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 24, 2018)

I mostly focus on the penis


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Sep 24, 2018)

Any physical trait can become attractive as long as the person rocks it with confidence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 24, 2018)

Siena said:


> Any physical trait can become attractive as long as the person rocks it with confidence.


classic answer from a hetero woman tbh


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 24, 2018)

7-inch penis of sufficient girth


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Sep 24, 2018)

Ernel32.dll said:


> classic answer from a hetero woman tbh



Are you assuming my gender?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 24, 2018)

Siena said:


> Are you assuming my gender?


perhaps 

but for realsies i don't hear many men (hetero or otherwise) saying what you did


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Sep 24, 2018)

Ernel32.dll said:


> perhaps
> 
> but for realsies i don't hear many men (hetero or otherwise) saying what you did



Times are changing


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 24, 2018)

-being short
-black people in general, but preferably light skinned ones
-big butts 
-good hygiene


----------



## Everlong (Sep 24, 2018)

i like short hair on girls


----------



## Sequester (Sep 24, 2018)

Siena said:


> Any physical trait can become attractive as long as the person rocks it with confidence.



Thank you. I like a cleft palette, dumpster gums and a pillsbury dough neck.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Sep 24, 2018)

As long as someone is not overweight and have a good personality, anyone with 5/10 or higher would do for me. Both genders. But if you dont like my dog and cat then you're out.

Overall I like dark hair and nice voice on people. Voice is SO important. Though I dont know if this thread is asking about it...


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 24, 2018)

Some women smile in a such a charming and sweet way that they're just irresistible to me.

What else... well, dark red lipstick is my favorite. It makes any woman look 10x hotter.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 25, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> As long as someone is not overweight and have a good personality, anyone with 5/10 or higher would do for me. Both genders. But if you dont like my dog and cat then you're out.
> 
> Overall I like dark hair and nice voice on people. Voice is SO important. Though I dont know if this thread is asking about it...



I'm technically overweight because I weigh too much for my height. But if you saw me you'd think I was an athlete because of how toned I am.

My point being that overweight doesn't necessarily mean really fat.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Sep 26, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> I'm technically overweight because I weigh too much for my height. But if you saw me you'd think I was an athlete because of how toned I am.
> 
> My point being that overweight doesn't necessarily mean really fat.



You are right, my bad. I meant heavily overweight but ended up describing it wrong.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 26, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> You are right, my bad. I meant heavily overweight but ended up describing it wrong.



Its cool. I just felt like nit-picking.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 26, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> I'm technically overweight because I weigh too much for my height. But if you saw me you'd think I was an athlete because of how toned I am.
> 
> My point being that overweight doesn't necessarily mean really fat.



I had an appointment with my doctor, earlier this week, and he said that my weight has increased by four pounds since my previous appointment with him, last year; I exercise fairly regularly, and I limit sweet or high-calorie foods to rare occasions, so, surely, that additional weight must be muscle?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 26, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I had an appointment with my doctor, earlier this week, and he said that my weight has increased by four pounds since my previous appointment with him, last year; I exercise fairly regularly, and I limit sweet or high-calorie foods to rare occasions, so, surely, that additional weight must be muscle?



Possibly. Muscle does weigh more than fat.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I had an appointment with my doctor, earlier this week


No need for a comma here brah.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 27, 2018)

Mider T said:


> No need for a comma here brah.



Grammatical errors are like your Batman signals, aren't they?


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 28, 2018)

Also a good nose/side portrait. lol
Longish hair, not like shoulder length or below but like, yeah, not cut all short that u see spiky hairs point up. long enough to fall down and be like strands of hair.
Tan/darker skin too


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't find humans attractive


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 29, 2018)

Jim said:


> I don't find humans attractive



So what, you're into bestiality?


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> So what, you're into bestiality?



I'm not into anything


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 29, 2018)

Jim said:


> I'm not into anything


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 29, 2018)

Jim said:


> I'm not into anything



So you're Asexual?


----------



## nobody (Sep 29, 2018)

Who ever likes and adores me i guess.


----------



## Eggyolk (Sep 29, 2018)

Big butts and thigs
Dark hair and eyes (blue eyes scare me, hazel is cool tho)
Tan or darker skin (hate pasty skin)
Good sized lips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> So you're Asexual?



No, i'm just your ordinary everyday guy


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 29, 2018)

Jim said:


> No, i'm just your ordinary everyday guy


----------



## Natty (Sep 29, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


>



I've known Jim for over a year.

He's pretty much like DDJ 2, although Jim is entertaining to talk to


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 1, 2018)

Natty said:


> I've known Jim for over a year.
> 
> He's pretty much like DDJ 2, although Jim is entertaining to talk to



The implication there being that I am _not_ entertaining?


----------



## Natty (Oct 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The implication there being that I am _not_ entertaining?



I haven't talked to you in a 1 on 1 situation. I've talked to Jim in various discord servers for a year.. Maybe nearing two actually. I have no gauge on how entertaining you are in that same context.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2018)

don't listen to Natty, I'm just a normal person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 2, 2018)

Jim said:


> don't listen to Natty, I'm just a normal person


----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2018)

Hot Girl with a lot of money.


----------



## Sumu (Oct 2, 2018)

Short
Round eyes
Full lips
Wavy/curly hair is nice, length doesn’t matter
Light-skinned, kinda like this  or Hispanic or caucasian 

Slim figure( thick girls are nice too) 
Round ass, kinda like this  don’t have to be huge or anything


----------



## Kubisa (Oct 3, 2018)

Vageeen and bobs


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 4, 2018)

Im like any other guy.

I look at a girl and check out that shoulder.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Hot Girl with a lot of money.



Money makes even the most grotesque nonliving objects and actions attractive


----------



## Lurko (Oct 4, 2018)

Jim said:


> Money makes even the most grotesque nonliving objects and actions attractive


I know, dated a rich girl.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 4, 2018)

Jim said:


> Money makes even the most grotesque nonliving objects and actions attractive



Which would explain Trump's history with women.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 6, 2018)

Curvy, boobs and fertile face. Think Hayley Atwell. Unless she's ginger, then petite with long hair and a cute nose.

Oh and a curvy older japanese woman. Something about having that youngish looking face with the proportions of a more mature woman is the perfect combination.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 7, 2018)

brown eyes. green or blue look racist or like they could be a shooter


----------



## Grinningfox (Oct 7, 2018)

Dark hair and big butts


----------



## HisokaRollin (Oct 7, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> brown eyes. green or blue look racist or like they could be a shooter


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 7, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


>


or psycopaths
actually, i think there's a study that states that


----------



## HisokaRollin (Oct 7, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> or psycopaths
> actually, i think there's a study that states that



Well I have blue eyes but im not racist... Dont know about the psychopath thing tho... 
 What colour are your eyes?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 7, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> Well I have blue eyes but im not racist... Dont know about the psychopath thing tho...
> What colour are your eyes?



But isn't that what a racist would say? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't mind me. I'm just stirring the pot.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> But isn't that what a racist would say?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There we go then


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 7, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> There we go then



Psychopath indeed...

But now I have the pretty eyes!


----------



## HisokaRollin (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Psychopath indeed...
> 
> But now I have the pretty eyes!



They suit you, dark blue is your colour


----------

